# 6 month old puppy adventures!



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

After leaving my last post and realizing a number of people have puppies right now and this forum has been amazing for when I want some advice and hope I thought it would be a nice thing if there was a thread for people with pups to exchange experiences or something...This may also be a redundant idea with the whole this being an entire forum for dog owners but it seemed like a good idea at the time  Lemme know what others think ??


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Can it be good stuff, too?

My five month old spit out a piece of pizza when I asked him to today. He's only been working on that command for two weeks and never with something of that high of value. I almost cried with joy and pride.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a 10 month old and a 4.5 month old. 

I could use a support group - and maybe a shrink.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I have a 10 month old and a 4.5 month old.
> 
> I could use a support group - and maybe a shrink.


^^ Yeah.. that. LOL


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

Escher is trying to get me to play with him as i type this... XP

CptJack all praises to you for taking on two at once!! How has that been going??? I kind of loose it some days, especially when it feels like he's taken some steps back like by looking at me and refusing to do something like sit....and I just feel sad and hopeless. 

blenderpie: That's amazing!! And yes!! Post the good!! It's nice to know the good things they're accomplishing. I doubt Escher would ever drop pizza for me >_< He would stare at me too with his big eyes and just be like nope, *munch munch munch* :/ 

Syd: How is Lunetta doing?? Did you see the vet yet?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Recon's a big boy now.  He looks and acts too grown up. 8 months old tomorrow... I need to find out what he weighs.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson is generally a good boy. He sleeps all the time and doesn't need more than an hour of exercise per day, but every day at 8pm he runs around whining to get to the bunnies. Last night he was separated from them by a room, and visually blocked off, and he still barked. I can't wait until he settles down and is ok with the bunnies. I really need to do more bunny training with him, but the only time I'm free to train on week nights is the time he's already amped up. I need to work on it when he's sleepy.

He's doing well in obedience class, but last week he was so distracted. We thought he just wanted to visit with the little bichon, Sheila (cutest name), but then she was in a down stay right next to him and instead of going to her, he ran over to her owner (not the one doing the down stay - the one sitting outside the ring). I'm pretty sure it's because Sheila's owner is a redhead like me and he just loves redheads. lol 

Next weekend we have a two day seminar called Wag It Games. I hope he doesn't bark his fool head off half the day. I'm sure he'll have a blast though - everything in Watson's world is the most fun thing ever. Wag It Games includes "shadowing" (heeling really), basic agility, a treiball variation, and some other activities meant to be more fun than competitive. This will be his first introduction to equipment like that, so I'm really excited.

Oh, and I passed him on the couch this morning and he nipped at my upper arm so hard I shrieked. Boy that puppy can pinch. It's taking him forever to grow out of mouthing, but at least he's gentle about it 90% of the time.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CuddlyKat said:


> CptJack all praises to you for taking on two at once!! How has that been going??? I kind of loose it some days, especially when it feels like he's taken some steps back like by looking at me and refusing to do something like sit....and I just feel sad and hopeless.


Truthfully, Kylie was a really, really weird puppy. Typical puppy behaviors were never much of a problem for us; she was taking herself out the door to pee on her own by the time she was 8 weeks old, never had a major mouthing problem, never had a typically puppy teenager stage, and the only inappropriate chewing she's done was when I was away for three days and she was home with Michael, and not getting enough exercise and training. Then she ate the couch, the baseboards, learned how to get into the trash and took up screaming. The ways she is hard is pretty much just... her, and has less to do with being a puppy and more to do with being a crazy high energy, smart dog. I am hoping spring and agility classes (start the foundations class 4-2) help keep her engaged enough to keep my house and eardrums intact. 

Thud, on the other hand, is typical puppy. He is STILL mouthing, his housebreaking is... questionable, thanks to having spent quite a while being REALLY sick with intestinal issues and while that's resolved he had some accidents in his crate and in the house and he's only now showing any sign of having a clue. He also very much wants to chew everything in the house, and REALLY wants to eat my stair railings and banister. Basically just... a puppy that I stare at a lot and kind of, yes, want to sit down and cry at, because his brain seems to go flying out his ear on a pretty regular basis. Treats, even his kibble, seem to over-excite him, working without one doesn't really work at all. I will give him credit where it's due, though. He is magic on a leash. I have never had a dog I could clip a leash to for the first time, have it move to my left side and trot merrily along at my knee without even a thought of pulling. So that's nice.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobi has just hit the 6 month mark and he's had several adventures! He now has daily play dates at the dog park and had his first adventure at the dog beach (which almost gave me a heart attack when he darted off leash to catch another dog's ball but he loved it!). He's practically potty trained now and runs into his crate when we say, " Kobi, bed time!"

We're still working on the "come" command so he follows it consistently, so the next time we go to the beach, my heart attack will be downgraded to a panic attack...lol. We're still working on a consistent loose leash walk, but he's getting there. I can't believe how smart he is!


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Great idea on the puppy thread! We rescued a Westie pup in Dec.... I forgot how much work they are....luckily my five year old Westie is very well trained and the puppy does everything that she does...so training has been a breeze...house training is also about done, she went 3 hrs this morning between pees, that's really good for a small dog...she weighs 12 lbs...sleeps 12 hrs at night...very smart and we love her to pieces!
She barks at people and dogs that pass by at a distance and that is frustrating to me, any tricks to stop her from doing that, I don't want to be harsh but she needs to know its not acceptable, either...any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

CuddlyKat said:


> Syd: How is Lunetta doing?? Did you see the vet yet?


She's doing all right. We went in today for her shots and they sent me home with a UA kit, so we'll see how that comes back. I actually got a job on the spot at my vet and I start tomorrow. It was a crazy day!  She did awesome with her shots though, and her fecal was negative. Her biting is still pretty bad, I hope we'll make some progress soon. House training had a major set back because of her possible UTI, but we're working on it. And then there's the constant crying when she's in the crate, cannot wait until we're past this stage!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I raised Littermate Brothers ... talk about never ending training. 

Leah Lu is a very easy puppy. She is 28 weeks old tomorrow. She has never cried at night or in the day in her crate from the age of 9 weeks when I received her as a gift from my Dad. She has only ever gone potty in her crate twice .... the first two nights I had her. Her crate training has gone extremely well. She will go into her crate to nap on her own. She even puts herself into her crate for a time-out. I have no clue where she learned that? I don't use the crate for time-outs .... but it is fine if she wants to do it on her own without disliking her crate.

Potty training is going extremely well. She can wait from 10 pm until 6 am overnight. During the day she can wait for a few hours or so ... if need be.

She is good at her basics like sit, down, come, up, over, back, leave it .... and does some "pretties" (turns in circles standing up on her back legs for a treat) We still have to learn lay and stay.

She has been alert barking since I first got her. Now she has begun to alert bark in the middle of the night if she hears Dad get up for any reason. She will however be quiet when I say "Enough ... It is OK" I use the command "enough" for being quiet. 

But it seems we are going to have some difficulties with being dog reactive. She goes insane when she sees a strange dog.

She is also going to be a ratter/hunter. She loves chasing the birds in the sky and pays great attention to them ... and rabbits and squirrels. She is a girl of my dreams .... just like Leeo.  She is also ocd like Leeo ... she has to eat anything lying on the floor .... :/

She was just spay on the 11th. She has done quite well. I have found that she is hyper crazy on pain meds. Big time!!!! Lol! And that she is becoming a Tween .... This is when the real fun begins!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes great idea, just brought home my Aussie boy yesterday and after last night i need this thread, especially when our 4 month old Sheltie comes back from my sisters....

Royce is the new baby, lovely boy, but oh my goodness cried all night and just whines in general...lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Recon is 8 months old today.  I is sad. I want another puppy already. lol. We are watching a Great Dane for two weeks and he's 10 weeks old... I miss it! haha.




sclevenger said:


> Yes great idea, just brought home my Aussie boy yesterday and after last night i need this thread, especially when our 4 month old Sheltie comes back from my sisters....
> 
> Royce is the new baby, lovely boy, but oh my goodness cried all night and just whines in general...lol.


Two puppies at once!? :O


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Had a big set back with the pup. He was so good for nail trims and I was doing it about once a week. Last week I hurt him on one nail (no bleeding, but he yelped). It took me over an hour today to shave a tiny bit off of two nails. He's worse now than as a tiny puppy. I'm thinking of trying the dremel, but he's afraid of loud things like hair dryers and clippers so it's going to take a lot of conditioning.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

So many posts I wanted to respond to, so I thought I'd do it separate with quotes...



Sparkles123 said:


> Great idea on the puppy thread! We rescued a Westie pup in Dec.... I forgot how much work they are....luckily my five year old Westie is very well trained and the puppy does everything that she does...so training has been a breeze...house training is also about done, she went 3 hrs this morning between pees, that's really good for a small dog...she weighs 12 lbs...sleeps 12 hrs at night...very smart and we love her to pieces!
> She barks at people and dogs that pass by at a distance and that is frustrating to me, any tricks to stop her from doing that, I don't want to be harsh but she needs to know its not acceptable, either...any suggestions appreciated!


Honestly my pup is pretty good with not barking now but he had a period after meeting my cousin's pup (who barks at EVERYTHING, from when anyone enters to invisible things he sees and hears) and he's pretty sensitive to being scolded so all I did was I would say Ahah or no and when he quieted down he'd get praises. But it depends on how your puppy is. I know the negative words like no are a no for some people but honestly I don't fly off the handle or yell them, it's just a response he knows that okay no she doesn't like that and then he's been doing an automatic sit instead since he knows that's good and then I praise him. I don't see it as a bad thing if you're not angry and screaming at your dog.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I just got an 11 week old Doberman puppy last weekend. She is setttling in pretty good, my little dogs do not really like her that much as she uses her big feet on them but they are starting to get used to her. She has slept in the crate every night, just fusses a little at first and actually slept right through the night last night. Usually I have been taking her out once a night but she did not wake up last night so I just left her.

She was raised in a trailer and I do not think ever went outside so have had to really watch her as she thinks she can just pee or poo anywhere. I don't dare let her out of my sight for one minute. I still carry her outside first thing in the morning as she walked out one day and peed before I could open the door. She is not mouthy except when you hand her a treat, then she is not very gentle yet, working on it.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> She's doing all right. We went in today for her shots and they sent me home with a UA kit, so we'll see how that comes back. I actually got a job on the spot at my vet and I start tomorrow. It was a crazy day!  She did awesome with her shots though, and her fecal was negative. Her biting is still pretty bad, I hope we'll make some progress soon. House training had a major set back because of her possible UTI, but we're working on it. And then there's the constant crying when she's in the crate, cannot wait until we're past this stage!


Just responded on another thread you posted on saying CONGRATS!  I wish I could get a job at my vets  I applied but they wanted someone with experience working in a vets office so I didn't get it  I just got meds for Escher today for a UTI. I just took a sample of pee and asked them to run the test because I saw the signs and knew what it was. Lol vet called me in and asked how did I know he had one and of course he's male so its a bit more uncommon for males to get it. I never did all that much crate training after a while, now he just lies in it or goes and gets toys. Glad she's healthy!!


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks cuddlykat...I have done lots of ah ah and no's ...but she just looks at me and continues the barking, especially if the 5 yr old is barking, too...will try treats maybe or will that just reinforce the barking...fine line, I suspect!


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

sclevenger said:


> Yes great idea, just brought home my Aussie boy yesterday and after last night i need this thread, especially when our 4 month old Sheltie comes back from my sisters....
> 
> Royce is the new baby, lovely boy, but oh my goodness cried all night and just whines in general...lol.


Congrats on the puppy!! And that he's a Aussie  And I went through that like the first week. Good thing I was on Christmas holidays because I had to get up like almost every 2 hours but he cried to pee which I loved...I wish he still did that :/ You should share pics!!


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

I LOVE. Dobie s....took one through obedience all the way to Utility Dog...he was an adult rescue...what great dogs, had three of them total over time, then switched to labs, now have westies, since they can travel on the plane with me! Loved them all!


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

Sparkles123 said:


> Thanks cuddlykat...I have done lots of ah ah and no's ...but she just looks at me and continues the barking, especially if the 5 yr old is barking, too...will try treats maybe or will that just reinforce the barking...fine line, I suspect!


Well she may not know what those words mean. Like now mine knows well those things means she doesn't like what I'm doing. I would hold her, take her collar, something that and say no and then try to redirect to like a sit or something when she's stopped barking and then treat her. I just got the pup with my adopted 7 year old and he used to be almost ready to take the CGC test and when I got the pup he took 50 steps back so we're just moving ahead again :/


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Recon is 8 months old today.  I is sad. I want another puppy already. lol. We are watching a Great Dane for two weeks and he's 10 weeks old... I miss it! haha.


I wish he just stayed little sometimes because he was so cute and just to die for. He's still a gorgeous dog, even going through this leggy stage but I just miss him being a puppy puppy. And take pics of the dane and post!! I love Great Dane pups because they're so big and clumsy and great!! We met one about a month back, sooooo cute....


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks or the tip....she does know those words for any other don't do that stuff...it's just the barking...I think she' still insecure with strangers, too...that will subside with time and exposure...it did with my other one.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Recon is 8 months old today.  I is sad. I want another puppy already. lol. We are watching a Great Dane for two weeks and he's 10 weeks old... I miss it! haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, wasn't planned that way, we got Luna mainly for the fiance, and i just didn't bond with her and she didn't bond with me, she is a great puppy though, sometimes i forget she is a puppy lol. I wanted a dog fur me, and was planning maybe summer time or fall and hunny surprised me with a surprise trip to see a puppy, lol. Perfect match even though i was pretty PO at first lol.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> Had a big set back with the pup. He was so good for nail trims and I was doing it about once a week. Last week I hurt him on one nail (no bleeding, but he yelped). It took me over an hour today to shave a tiny bit off of two nails. He's worse now than as a tiny puppy. I'm thinking of trying the dremel, but he's afraid of loud things like hair dryers and clippers so it's going to take a lot of conditioning.


Let me know how this goes. I had bought the one with the cap on it so that you stick the nail in so you don't trim too much but I returned it because I couldn't get my older dog or kitty used to it :/ Now I have the puppy and I want to revisit because nail clipping gives that blunt edge that still hurts when he scratches me.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

CuddlyKat said:


> Congrats on the puppy!! And that he's a Aussie  And I went through that like the first week. Good thing I was on Christmas holidays because I had to get up like almost every 2 hours but he cried to pee which I loved...I wish he still did that :/ You should share pics!!


Oh yes, the Aussie! My heart breed!! Im hoping to get pictures tonight and start his thread!! All my Aussies have been kennel haters but this guy just whines allot lol. Were struggling to get him to pee outside...err, but it was just the first night!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

CuddlyKat said:


> I wish he just stayed little sometimes because he was so cute and just to die for. He's still a gorgeous dog, even going through this leggy stage but I just miss him being a puppy puppy. And take pics of the dane and post!! I love Great Dane pups because they're so big and clumsy and great!! We met one about a month back, sooooo cute....


I posted one picture in the random pictures thread... He's a gorgeous Harlequin boy. I am hoping to get more today or tomorrow though to share.  I've been in the process of cleaning up the yard now that it has thawed and the snow is mostly gone, so it looks a mess out there for pictures! lol


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> I posted one picture in the random pictures thread... He's a gorgeous Harlequin boy. I am hoping to get more today or tomorrow though to share.  I've been in the process of cleaning up the yard now that it has thawed and the snow is mostly gone, so it looks a mess out there for pictures! lol


He is a cutie. I must ask, what's it like owning your border? I thought about it when looking around for a pup but I just find them to be too intense and I was scared of that lol Hence I picked an Aussie.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

CuddlyKat said:


> He is a cutie. I must ask, what's it like owning your border? I thought about it when looking around for a pup but I just find them to be too intense and I was scared of that lol Hence I picked an Aussie.


I was originally going to get a show-line aussie a few years ago to show, for mostly the same reasons. Interacted more with a few Aussies at the dog park where I work and was really turned off. As a whole, the Aussies I've met have been more neurotic, motion-sensitive, and all around "crazy" than the Borders. Recon's a dream to live with, really. He'll go-go-go when we're out, but inside it doesn't take much for him to nap for days. The dogs rough house in the morning and then he's good. A little barky when other dogs are working or for attention if he's not being tended to, but that's getting better with age. He's a little guardy, too, in general and needed more training with dogs coming near his crate while getting rewarded. He's got awesome drive and endurance... and GREAT obedience. I would call his recall 95% at this point... It's hard to judge, as sometimes he will stay in one spot to sniff and I have to wait for him to get off the smell first to call him to me, if I called while he was down he wouldn't come, BUT, he will NOT run away from me while I'm calling him (except for twice around 6 months) and keep in mind, we're at the dog park about 20 hours a week and his recall is always spot on. He IS a thinker instead of a do-er, but it's really fun to challenge my training techniques this way. He makes a game out of everything and can easily chain behaviors that I'm not trying to teach him (like run to a person, jump on them, then run back to me!) which, ime, Aussies don't do. I personally love it, but I can see how some people wouldn't. He's a very submissive dog to people and other dogs, but is more territorial than either of my other dogs; he needs to be introduced to dogs outside of his house unless they're very young, or he will hold a grudge and lip curl at any eye contact.

Hope that summed it up! lol


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

I think with me it's the opposite with me somewhat. Of course Ive met great BCs but they were always with people who were veterans in training and showing and performance dogs so they knew what they were into and stuff and I'm just going to get started in dog sports. And I was really worried I wouldn't be able to keep up because other people I've seen will have a BC or a mix of one and they'll say that well they're dog had OCD is super intense and I think it's because they don't have them trained enough and I didn't want to possibly be that case. Plus I've always been attracted to aussies and I met people who didn't have theirs in a sport or anything but they were trained to have an inside job like take in the groceries and they were still good. So I got looked around and when I bumped into the breeder and met the pups and one just popped because he was a thinker and very calm. People even asked if I've taken him to the vet to check if he's sick because they couldn't understand how he's an Aussie and he's so chilled out.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

CuddlyKat said:


> I think with me it's the opposite with me somewhat. Of course Ive met great BCs but they were always with people who were veterans in training and showing and performance dogs so they knew what they were into and stuff and I'm just going to get started in dog sports. And I was really worried I wouldn't be able to keep up because other people I've seen will have a BC or a mix of one and they'll say that well they're dog had OCD is super intense and I think it's because they don't have them trained enough and I didn't want to possibly be that case. Plus I've always been attracted to aussies and I met people who didn't have theirs in a sport or anything but they were trained to have an inside job like take in the groceries and they were still good. So I got looked around and when I bumped into the breeder and met the pups and one just popped because he was a thinker and very calm. People even asked if I've taken him to the vet to check if he's sick because they couldn't understand how he's an Aussie and he's so chilled out.


I don't find the Aussies that hyper at all, I've been around quite a few. The worst was Pirate, who was mixed with ACD, so there you go, lol. I found the aussies have a better off switch, i can't always judge though because all the BCs I've been around have been farm bred crack dogs. lol. So I would love to be around a well bred one!


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

I saw aussies at the park today!!  This isn't too common for me. Xp And so I've heard but idk depends on what you're into. Like I've met people who breed working and performance Aussie's who don't like that some breed for conformation because they feel they're taking away from the breed's purpose and just outer looks than the overall betterment. Like german shepherds having more of a slant look because it looks nice but it causes them more issues. So idk...BCs are awesome but I was timid that I wouldn't be able to keep up. 

But on the subject of comparing them, I found out that on the intelligence scale they've ranked aussies in the 40s?? How is this possible? 

And more on the topic of puppy adventures, Escher is getting on great, loves dirt and being dirty a bit more than i'd like but how does everyone deal with reactivity with pulling?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CuddlyKat said:


> But on the subject of comparing them, I found out that on the intelligence scale they've ranked aussies in the 40s?? How is this possible?


Intelligence tests are always going to be skewed by exactly what they are calling obedience. If you look at the study they are testing how quickly a dog learns a new command and at what percentage they will obey the first time a dog is given. An aloof, independent, or stubborn dog is being ranked as 'less' intelligent. It has very little to do with actual, global intelligence.

There are also, of course, the fact that the studies are made up of individual dogs.

Also, the slant thing with GSDs... It can be extreme and I don't love it aestetically, but they're designed for one specific gait (Trotting, I believe) and that's aided by their angulation.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Intelligence tests are always going to be skewed by exactly what they are calling obedience. If you look at the study they are testing how quickly a dog learns a new command and at what percentage they will obey the first time a dog is given. An aloof, independent, or stubborn dog is being ranked as 'less' intelligent. It has very little to do with actual, global intelligence.
> 
> There are also, of course, the fact that the studies are made up of individual dogs.
> 
> Also, the slant thing with GSDs... It can be extreme and I don't love it aestetically, but they're designed for one specific gait (Trotting, I believe) and that's aided by their angulation.


Yea...some days my puppy looks at me like 'yea right' and just won't do a command. 

And that's the argument I've heard with the slant because with the slant they can't really carry out their working purpose anymore. Perhaps that's why Malinois are more popular now for active work, because slant backed Germans can no longer run, jump etc with the same intensity. And that's the same argument I've heard with Aussies with practical bred Aussies for working and performance and bred for conformation.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

CuddlyKat said:


> Yea...some days my puppy looks at me like 'yea right' and just won't do a command.
> 
> And that's the argument I've heard with the slant because with the slant they can't really carry out their working purpose anymore. Perhaps that's why Malinois are more popular now for active work, because slant backed Germans can no longer run, jump etc with the same intensity. And that's the same argument I've heard with Aussies with practical bred Aussies for working and performance and bred for conformation.


Any GSD (including my flat-backed GSD) can be stacked into a slanted stack. That is just how GSDs are stacked, and does NOT indicate any sort of working ability or physical deformations.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

elrohwen said:


> Had a big set back with the pup. He was so good for nail trims and I was doing it about once a week. Last week I hurt him on one nail (no bleeding, but he yelped). It took me over an hour today to shave a tiny bit off of two nails. He's worse now than as a tiny puppy. I'm thinking of trying the dremel, but he's afraid of loud things like hair dryers and clippers so it's going to take a lot of conditioning.


Don't know if you were asking for suggestions:
1. Lots of times, cutting the quick is more traumatic for the owner. For the dog it's a surprise. But, you can keep clipping, possibly apologize, if the dog understands that [Yes, some dogs "understand" when you hurt them but didn't mean to ... or need to for their own good... I ask my Vet to stop, apologize to Shep, then keep doing whatever. She's tried that on some reactive dogs with varying levels of success  ] ... but that's already done.
2. Put peanut butter on the fridge at nose level, while you clip.
3. Clip a nail, give a piece of kibble... repeat.
4. Clip one nail or paw per day until he's good with it again....
5. Act as if nothing happened ?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> Don't know if you were asking for suggestions:
> 1. Lots of times, cutting the quick is more traumatic for the owner. For the dog it's a surprise. But, you can keep clipping, possibly apologize, if the dog understands that [Yes, some dogs "understand" when you hurt them but didn't mean to ... or need to for their own good... I ask my Vet to stop, apologize to Shep, then keep doing whatever. She's tried that on some reactive dogs with varying levels of success  ] ... but that's already done.
> 2. Put peanut butter on the fridge at nose level, while you clip.
> 3. Clip a nail, give a piece of kibble... repeat.
> ...


Thanks for the tips. At the time I didn't make a big deal out of it - he wasn't bleeding or anything. I only knew it was a big deal to him when I tried to clip them this weekend and he flipped out. He's fine with me touching his feet still, but he jumps out of his skin when I pick up the clippers and open them (closed is ok - I can touch his nails with the closed clippers and he's ok). I did a couple hours of conditioning, not strait, but short sessions while I watched tv, and so far I've shaved off microscopic parts of 3 nails. I'm just not looking forward to having to recondition this whole nail trimming thing because he was so good at it. 

I've clipped the rabbits and made them bleed and they were less traumatized. He's just such a baby.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

I gave up on my 5 yr old Westie with the nail clipping...and just take her to the groomer to get it done, less painful for me! Now I am hoping to do better with he 5 mo old pup, one nail at a time nd lotsa treats, but I still hate it and she may sense that?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

:frusty: Ughhh...my little whiny brat ripped a hole in my favorite pjs when we went out to potty... grr...


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> 3. Clip a nail, give a piece of kibble... repeat.
> 4. Clip one nail or paw per day until he's good with it again....


This is what I do. I out a treat down and make Kobi "stay". He stares at the treats while a clip a nail. I then release I'm to get the treat. I put another down and repeat. If he gets squirmy at any time, I stop and start again another day. Kobi responds well to this.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Kobismom said:


> This is what I do. I out a treat down and make Kobi "stay". He stares at the treats while a clip a nail. I then release I'm to get the treat. I put another down and repeat. If he gets squirmy at any time, I stop and start again another day. Kobi responds well to this.


That's what I did until this weekend. It had been working very well.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

sclevenger said:


> :frusty: Ughhh...my little whiny brat ripped a hole in my favorite pjs when we went out to potty... grr...


I feel you! Mine has put sooo much holes in my clothes  

How much is everyone's puppy weighing? I just weighed Escher at the vet yesterday and he's now 31.8 lbs. Anyone who has Aussies, how much did yours weigh at 6 months??? Everyone compliments him on his coat and how healthy he looks. We met a cute little red tri girl aussie today at the park and he had a ball!! But for the first time he actually went at a dog to hump him. Then he tried to herd aggressively another red merle Aussie. Today was just a weird day.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

CuddlyKat said:


> I feel you! Mine has put sooo much holes in my clothes
> 
> How much is everyone's puppy weighing? I just weighed Escher at the vet yesterday and he's now 31.8 lbs. Anyone who has Aussies, how much did yours weigh at 6 months??? Everyone compliments him on his coat and how healthy he looks. We met a cute little red tri girl aussie today at the park and he had a ball!! But for the first time he actually went at a dog to hump him. Then he tried to herd aggressively another red merle Aussie. Today was just a weird day.


Well mine is only 8 weeks but at 6 weeks he was just shy of 10# Daddy was 70#, granddaddy is 75...slightly chubby..lol. So I expect a very big boy, his feet are ginormous lol. His one brother is bigger than he ia..no joke looks to be about 3-4 months old, very big puppy, the whole litter is big.

My past Aussies at 6 months were around the same, except Ryder who about 40ishish. The variety in Aussie size blows my mind, Ive seen an adult that was no more than 50# all the way up to Royce's grandaddy who is 75# The vet said he is only overweight by about 6# biggest Aussie Ive ever seen I believe.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson is about 35lbs at 7 months. He should be about 45lbs full grown.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I need to get Recon weighed. I think he's around 40 lbs at 8 mos.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leah Lu is 13.7 pounds at 28 weeks old.

I have no problem cutting her nails. I started clipping her nails since first week I had her at 9 weeks old. I have clipped them once a week since then. Luckily she has held still and I haven't made any mistakes by accidentally quicking her.

EDIT: Her Mom is 20 pounds and her Dad is 15 pounds.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

So just weighed Royce...He will be 9 weeks old on Thursday and he is currently weighing 14 pounds!!! :-O


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

My pup has her new teeth growing in...but the baby k9 are still in place...if I remember correctly that might be an issue if they don't fall out on their own, any advice?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Sparkles123 said:


> My pup has her new teeth growing in...but the baby k9 are still in place...if I remember correctly that might be an issue if they don't fall out on their own, any advice?


Most vets will remove them at the time of spay.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Most vets will remove them at the time of spay.


 She was spayed at 9 weeks old at the rescue...but going in for a heart worm test in April and if they are not gone by then, I'll mention it to the vet..


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

I think I'll subscribe to this thread since I have a 6 month old =]

Atlas was 17.4 lbs on the 4th when we picked up his Comfortis. We haven't weighed him since then, but I'm sure he's gained a little weight.


----------



## cooperthemut (Dec 20, 2012)

Cooper is almost 7 months now and is really starting to earn some trust finally!

Pretty good for house training, we went 1.5 months with no issues and then he peed on the bed one night 2 weeks ago, but no issues since then.

He is the least vocal dog ever, he has barked maybe 5 times, and 4 were at the same duck. He snorts sometimes when hes getting scratched, and "whines" when he yawns sometimes but is almost as silent as his farts.

I have really found having a routine, with feeding, walking and sleeping is just the most important thing for a puppy. He eats and poops at the same time every day, is ready to sleep by 10 every night, and after the time change, is happy to eat breakfast and sit on the couch to wait for his walk while I get ready for work. And now he teeth are almost in he is so much less mouthy, really only when he gets riled up while playing. 

really need to work on leave it, off, and come some more but he will do most of his "tricks" with no food or lure now. 

pretty easy puppy overall.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Recon is growing up!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good job Recon! ... Both of you!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> Good job Recon! ... Both of you!


Thanks! He's getting there, slowly but surely. We may be participating in an obedience demo in May at a large event, so this would come in handy..


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

@Recon - What a great stay!

@Cooper - Unsolicited opinion 
>>> Re: "whines" when he yawns 
Yawning can be a calming signal. Yawning with a little noise [ a pupsqueak  ] seems to be a sign of dissatisfaction: "You stopped scratching, but it still itches" OR "I'm not finished with you petting me" OR "What you're eating sure looks good!"

When I come home from work, Shep will collapse on the kitchen floor, so that I can scratch and massage him. When I was in a rush, these sessions only lasted about 5 minutes. And, when he was a puppy, he'd look at me, yawn with a wide-open wolf-mouth full of teeth and pupsqueak. So incongruous  He still pupsqueak in similar situations, but no more wolf-mouth ... maybe it's poor canine etiquette.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Recon is growing up!


YAYY!!! Good job!  He looks so big! They grow up so fast TT__TT


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! WAY too fast, do they grow up. He's only 8 months!! And he's already almost grown out of his puppy coat.


----------



## Dogdays (Nov 14, 2012)

Just thought I'd ask all of you with puppies close to six months...how many minutes per day do you spend doing training and obedience work? Trying to figure out how much is too much, but I'm thinking I'm not doing enough. And are your dogs still on three meals a day? When do you typically switch over to two? I've heard around 6-8 months you can switch to twice daily feedings but I'm not sure.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Dogdays said:


> Just thought I'd ask all of you with puppies close to six months...how many minutes per day do you spend doing training and obedience work? Trying to figure out how much is too much, but I'm thinking I'm not doing enough. And are your dogs still on three meals a day? When do you typically switch over to two? I've heard around 6-8 months you can switch to twice daily feedings but I'm not sure.


I think I switched Kylie to twice a day slightly before 6 months. Frankly, I PROBABLY would have cut her back earlier, but she's a little dog and I'm nervous nellie about blood sugar crashes in small puppies.

Training for me (and mine are 4.5 and 10.5 months old, now, so do with that as you will) isn't always a SESSION kind of thing. Most days there are a couple of maybe 15 minute sessions where I introduce something new, or work in a more focused way. Mostly, it's a minute here, thirty seconds there. I don't know what that would all add up to, if I added it up. There are a LOT of those tiny little sessions, just whenever it strikes my fancy and the opportunity is there.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

Dogdays said:


> Just thought I'd ask all of you with puppies close to six months...how many minutes per day do you spend doing training and obedience work? Trying to figure out how much is too much, but I'm thinking I'm not doing enough. And are your dogs still on three meals a day? When do you typically switch over to two? I've heard around 6-8 months you can switch to twice daily feedings but I'm not sure.


I feed twice a day and some days they don't get the meal in a bowl but instead I put it in a bad and take them out to 'earn it' because I try and train at all opportunities but I didn't want them eating too much treats (could go through a small bad even breaking them within like 2 hrs). If it's in a bowl they exercise sit and wait until I say 'ok' and then they can approach and eat.

Edit: I've been feeding twice a day for like 2 weeks or so. I lose track of time these days because puppyhood seems to be flying out the door.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Dogdays said:


> Just thought I'd ask all of you with puppies close to six months...how many minutes per day do you spend doing training and obedience work? Trying to figure out how much is too much, but I'm thinking I'm not doing enough. And are your dogs still on three meals a day? When do you typically switch over to two? I've heard around 6-8 months you can switch to twice daily feedings but I'm not sure.


Accumulative, on a good day, I probably spend 45 minutes training. 

I never fed my puppies three meals a day, personally. Recon's been fed twice a day since the day he came home at 7 weeks.


----------



## cooperthemut (Dec 20, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> @Cooper - Unsolicited opinion
> >>> Re: "whines" when he yawns
> Yawning can be a calming signal. Yawning with a little noise [ a pupsqueak  ] seems to be a sign of dissatisfaction: "You stopped scratching, but it still itches" OR "I'm not finished with you petting me" OR "What you're eating sure looks good!"


Interesting and thanks for the info. Its not all the time, and half the time he is just sitting there but i will start keeping track of the instances.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

Introducing another question as Escher is being demanding. Does anyone deem that a no no? Like pawing and just being demanding? I know some people see it as something that can be problematic in the future because the dog is making you do stuff. I'm sitting here trying to read stuff for an essay and he's now made his way on to the bed (because I can't bother atm to correct it) and even when he's not he walks around and paws at me and licks like yea...i want you to do something with me now.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dogdays said:


> Just thought I'd ask all of you with puppies close to six months...how many minutes per day do you spend doing training and obedience work? Trying to figure out how much is too much, but I'm thinking I'm not doing enough. And are your dogs still on three meals a day? When do you typically switch over to two? I've heard around 6-8 months you can switch to twice daily feedings but I'm not sure.


Training sessions are 15 minutes three times a day. Of course training never stops ... even after the actual sessions. 

I feed all my pups three times a day until they are anywhere between 6-9 months old. I then switch to twice a day for life. Leah still seems to need a small meal in between breakfast and dinner. She will let me know when to switch to two. I will notice her appetite diminishing during the middle meal. Some smaller breeds and mixes need smaller frequent meals due to low blood sugar if they wait too long. It depends on the individual dog.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

CuddlyKat said:


> Introducing another question as Escher is being demanding. Does anyone deem that a no no? Like pawing and just being demanding? I know some people see it as something that can be problematic in the future because the dog is making you do stuff. I'm sitting here trying to read stuff for an essay and he's now made his way on to the bed (because I can't bother atm to correct it) and even when he's not he walks around and paws at me and licks like yea...i want you to do something with me now.


Any thoughts??? even now he's nudging and nosing me. Nothing painful just ticklish and unpleasant. :/


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

CuddlyKat said:


> Any thoughts??? even now he's nudging and nosing me. Nothing painful just ticklish and unpleasant. :/


Ignore him. He's only going to act like this if it gets your attention. If you ignore, and them reinforce him for being polite, he will do that instead.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

As far as the demanding aspect, personally I don't care what a dog demands.... Shep always demands food  However, HOW a dog demands does have to be managed. Like elrohwen suggests, if you ignore the behavior AND reinforce polite behavior, the demanding behavior may diminsh. During the diminishing or extinction process, you may get an extinction burst where the behaviors are More intense ["Hey, I'm talking here, No one is paying attention."  ] , before the dog finally stops doing the behaviors.

But my point, is not the reason for the behaviors, but the specific behaviors themselves. My dog will lick, stretch (like a cat), and paw (without touching), when he wants attention. I like those behaviors, and think the performance (not the specific behaviors) are cute, and not obnoxious. So, sometimes I reinforce them and sometimes I ignore them. But if the behaviors were annoying, then they got no response. On the other hand, the demand to go outside is blatant and obnoxious... And, I continue to reward it, b/c when Shep wants to go outside, he NEEDs to go outside ... and he's never had an accident ... I want to continue to reward that result 

So, my point is if Escher's behaviors can get annoying to you or other people, you have to decide if you want them to stop, or if they're OK.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> As far as the demanding aspect, personally I don't care what a dog demands.... Shep always demands food  However, HOW a dog demands does have to be managed. Like elrohwen suggests, if you ignore the behavior AND reinforce polite behavior, the demanding behavior may diminsh. During the diminishing or extinction process, you may get an extinction burst where the behaviors are More intense ["Hey, I'm talking here, No one is paying attention."  ] , before the dog finally stops doing the behaviors.
> 
> But my point, is not the reason for the behaviors, but the specific behaviors themselves. My dog will lick, stretch (like a cat), and paw (without touching), when he wants attention. I like those behaviors, and think the performance (not the specific behaviors) are cute, and not obnoxious. So, sometimes I reinforce them and sometimes I ignore them. But if the behaviors were annoying, then they got no response. On the other hand, the demand to go outside is blatant and obnoxious... And, I continue to reward it, b/c when Shep wants to go outside, he NEEDs to go outside ... and he's never had an accident ... I want to continue to reward that result
> 
> So, my point is if Escher's behaviors can get annoying to you or other people, you have to decide if you want them to stop, or if they're OK.


I agree with this, i dont like demand whining...hate it, but everytime Royce whines to be let out, I'll let him out, i will deal with an annoying whine if it means no accidents


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Recon and I are started a new advanced agility handling class tonight; it's a four week mini session at a gorgeous facility. Very excited!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson has learned to beg in the kitchen by sitting on his mat. Dogs on mats get cheese! I'll admit that my rabbits are horrible beggars and I allow it, but a 4lb rabbit climbing on you demanding treats is adorable - a 35lb dog doing the same thing is not, so he knows alternatives.


Wag It Games are this weekend! I'm getting a little nervous, because Watson gets so excited at classes and it can be exhausting to keep his focus for an hour, so all day will be a challenge. I'll have his crate for breaks, but he's not 100% in there and I'm afraid he'll bark at everyone if he's put away. As long as he doesn't screech bark I'm ok - that sound just frays my nerves! There's also the option of putting him in the car during breaks which might work better. I'm super excited to introduce him to agility type equipment and nose work (and everything else they offer). I think he'll really enjoy both of those.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Carlie dropped her canines this wee, she will be 6 mo old on March 1
It's been quite a journey with lots of love and a few bumps in the road.
Overall, an easy puppy to train, having a 5 yr old well trained big sister
Is helpful to say the least!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sparkles123 said:


> Carlie dropped her canines this wee, she will be 6 mo old on March 1
> It's been quite a journey with lots of love and a few bumps in the road.
> Overall, an easy puppy to train, having a 5 yr old well trained big sister
> Is helpful to say the least!


Isn't that the truth! Abbylynn is my big girl well behaved Mamma to Leah Lu!  Abbylynn is teaching her the good habits .... not so much the Boys. Lol! They are the rough houser's!


----------

